# HDMI connection No sound



## matteoita (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello,

I recently bought ''Samsung - PN51D490 - 51" plasma TV - 720p'' and I have Sony dav tz130 5.1ch dvd home theatre. I am trying to hook up home theatre to my plasma via HDMI. I am getting audio when i press to Dvd section but I dont hear any sound when i switched to TV from the home theatre. Any advise ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

What source are you playing? Sony says:
_ System Audio Control
You can switch the audio output to either
the TV speakers or this system’s speakers
via the TV’s menu._​


----------



## matteoita (Aug 5, 2011)

5.1 ch dvd home theater system and the speakers work fine on the home theater system while playing a dvd, but does not work when watching tv. The sound while watching tv goes to the tv speakers instead, even though I have set it to use the home theater speakers. When it is set to the home theater speakers there is tv picture but no sound. How do I solve this problem?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How is the TV signal coming in? If it is going to the HTIB, it should work depending on the specific connectors in use. However, I suspect it is going to the TV and you expect the TV to send the sound to the HTIB. Very few will except by the use of an additional audio cable from the TV to the HTIB.


----------



## matteoita (Aug 5, 2011)

What do you mean as signal from TV ? I tried everything like switching to external speakers from the Menu and tested dvd players setup menu for HDMI. I cant get the sound in TV mode. It works in Dvd Player mode when i switch to source. There should be something..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

matteoita said:


> What do you mean as signal from TV ? I tried everything like switching to external speakers from the Menu and tested dvd players setup menu for HDMI. I cant get the sound in TV mode. It works in Dvd Player mode when i switch to source. There should be something..


I am trying to help and I asked for information about how you have everything connected. Every HTIB has unusual characteristics, unlike standard a/v components, so general advise is not possible.


----------



## UB2012 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi There - Did you have any success in getting audio from TV to play on the Home theater speakers? I am having the same problem. I have connected home theatre system with HDMI cable to Samsung TV's receiver and I have output TV audio to HTS systems Audio-in with a separate audio cable (with red and white leads). I wonder, if this is known problem and Sony customer service can help? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How is the TV getting its input signal? From the HTIB or directly from cable?


----------



## Warguard (May 4, 2012)

Hi!

I am also experiencing the same problem. I'm using a Sony 46EX720 for the TV & my HTIB is Sony DAV-DZ750K. Both devices connect via single HDMI cable. I tried using Bravia sync to switch audio output to sound system however I'm not hearing sound coming from my HT speakers. Playing DVD however is working.

Unfortunately the LED doesn't have an RCA output.

Are there any workarounds?:crying:


----------

